# ǝʞoظ uɐıןɐɹʇsnɐ



## ypauly (Feb 5, 2011)

"˙,ǝɹɐ noʎ sɹǝʇsoɟ ɟo ǝsɐɔ ɐ noʎ ʇǝq ןן,ı, 'pıɐs ı puɐ

 ,˙ʍopıʍ ɐ ʇou ɯ,ı 'ou, 'pıɐs ǝɥs

 ˙,ʍopıʍ s,ǝʌǝʇs ǝq ʇsnɯ noʎ, 'ɹǝɥ oʇ pıɐs ı 'ɹoop ǝɥʇ pǝɹǝʍsuɐ ǝɥs uǝɥʍ" ˙pıɐs uıʌǝʞ "'ʎןʇɔɐxǝ ʇou ןןǝʍ"

 "?ɹǝǝq ǝɥʇ noʎ ǝʌɐb ǝɥs puɐ pɐǝp sɐʍ puɐqsnɥ ɹǝɥ ʎpɐן ǝɥʇ pןoʇ noʎ 'ǝןqɐʌǝıןǝqun s,ʇɐɥʇ" ˙sǝıןdǝɹ ǝɔnɹq

 "'ǝɯ oʇ ʇı ǝʌɐb ǝɟıʍ s,ǝʌǝʇs"

 "?ʌǝʞ 'ʇɐɥʇ ʇǝb noʎ pıp ǝɹǝɥʍ" 'sʎɐs ǝɔnɹq

 ˙sɹǝʇsoɟ ɟo ǝsɐɔ ɐ buıʎɹɹɐɔ ʞɔɐq sǝɯoɔ ǝɥ 'ɹǝʇɐן sɹnoɥ oʍʇ

 "˙ʇı op ןן,ı 'ɟɟnʇs ǝʌıʇısuǝs ʇɐɥʇ ʇɐ poob ʎʇʇǝɹd ɯ,ı 'ʞo" 'sʎɐs uıʌǝʞ

 "˙ǝɟıʍ sıɥ ןןǝʇ puɐ ob pןnoɥs ǝuoǝɯos" 'sʎɐs ǝɔnɹq 'ʎɐʍɐ ʎpoq ǝɥʇ sǝʞɐʇ ǝɔuɐןnqɯɐ ǝɥʇ sɐ

 ˙ʎןʇuɐʇsuı pǝןןıʞ sı puɐ ɟɟo sןןɐɟ ǝʌǝʇs

 ˙uıʌǝʞ puɐ ǝɔnɹq 'ǝʌǝʇs - ʇɔǝظoɹd buıpןınq ǝsıɹ-ɥbıɥ ɐ uo buıʞɹoʍ ǝɹǝʍ sʎnb ǝıssnɐ ǝǝɹɥʇsɹǝʇsoɟ ǝɯos uıʍ oʇ ʍoɥ


----------



## Annimay (Feb 5, 2011)

?uʍop ǝpısdn pɐǝɹ ʇ,uɐɔ I  'ʎɹɹoS


----------



## Monica (Feb 5, 2011)

Ha ha ha, took a while to read it, but I got there in the end!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 5, 2011)

how............?


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 5, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> how............?



Just get a mirror and look at the screen via the reflection. Easy peasy.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 5, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Just get a mirror and look at the screen via the reflection. Easy peasy.



Hang on, just going to refer to my optics notes from my old physics degree. It doesn't seem to work .......


----------



## Monica (Feb 5, 2011)

???  A mirror doesn't do upsidedown!!!


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 5, 2011)

Or you can use a DeskTop Publisher and use the flip horizontal and vertical commands.



Easy peasy No?


----------



## Annimay (Feb 5, 2011)

Or go to   http://www.upsidedowntext.com/ then copy and paste sıɥʇ ǝʞıl


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 5, 2011)

?ɐʇıu∀ sıɥʇ ǝʞı˥


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 6, 2011)

?ǝɯ ɹǝƃƃ*q 'llǝʍ


----------



## am64 (Feb 6, 2011)

very good Ypauly ...by the way i have lost my link to the emotions you gave me before ...ya know the one with the bananas ,,,can you repost for me ... THKS


----------



## ypauly (Feb 6, 2011)

am64 said:


> very good Ypauly ...by the way i have lost my link to the emotions you gave me before ...ya know the one with the bananas ,,,can you repost for me ... THKS



http://www.jonrb.com/emoticons/

There you go.

Oh and another

http://www.pic4ever.com/


----------



## am64 (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks x


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 6, 2011)

I gave up and printed out the page...


----------

